# Señal periódica triangular en MATLAB



## alejocardenas

Saludos a todos.
Mmm, soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y estoy comenzando a trabajar con MATLAB. Resulta que necesito una señal periódica triangular (no es la misma diente de sierra definida por el programa) definida en un intervalo de tiempo determinado. Como ayuda el ejercicio da las ecuaciones de las secciones de la señal: una recta con pendiente negativa y otra con pendiente positiva. El problema es que no he podido obtener la señal deseada, intenté sumando dos funciones : una la recta con pdte. negativa y la otra con pdte. positiva, pero todavía existe el problema que en el punto en que se unen las dos rectas, se muestra el "comienzo" y "el final· de las dos señales, no se si me entiendan, en pocas palabras, en el punto en que se unen tiene una recta vertical que llega hasta el cero, como si se estuviera dividiendo el triángulo.

el código que utilicé es el siguiente:
t= -10:.001:10;
f1= t+1;
f2= -t+1;
f= f1.*(-1<t & t<0)+ f2.*(0<t & t<1);
plot(t, f)

Les agradezco si me ayudan, además que la señal se debe repetir un determinado número de veces.


----------



## betodj

bienvenido al foro alejocardenas, felicidades por tu grafica, solo incorpore los extremos de cada intervalo y listo.

» f=f1.*(-1<=t & t<0) + f2.*(0<=t & t<=1);

La grafica es:


PD Ahora lo interesante seria lograr hacerla periodica  f(t) = f(t+T)

PD. Recuerda que puedes trasladar tu grafica (quitarla del origen) sumando o restando un entero en el argumento de t.  o moverla en el eje "y" (offset) etc..


Un saludo...


----------



## alejocardenas

Hombre, Betodj muchas gracias, te debo una. Luego que me lo dijiste se hizo evidente, jaja, no estaba definida la función en ese punto específico.
Gracias nuevamente, .


----------



## betodj

alejocardenas dijo:


> Hombre, Betodj muchas gracias, te debo una. Luego que me lo dijiste se hizo evidente, jaja, no estaba definida la función en ese punto específico.
> Gracias nuevamente, .



De nada, pero te recuerdo que asi como esta, la señal NO es periodica.



PD. Te invito a seguir participando en los diferentes temas del foro.

¡El foro lo hacemos todos...!


----------

